# New Inventory



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 6, 2011)

Got back from a sale and got some new jars in stock, let me know whos interested!


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 6, 2011)

What do you have?
 George


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 6, 2011)

OK you got us hooked. Get the pics up pronto![]


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 6, 2011)

I second that...lets see some pictures!


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

ok here are some pictures


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

num 2


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

num 3


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

num 4


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

num 6


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 10, 2011)

I like that gem in the second picture, is that a hero cross to the left of the gem?


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 10, 2011)

yes it is, it has an olive green color to it...


----------



## carobran (Nov 20, 2011)

what are the prices on those?[]


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> what are the prices on those?[]


 be eazy on him he is just a kid...


----------



## carobran (Nov 20, 2011)

i take it those must be some high-dollar jars eh??[8|]


----------

